# nuetered cat trying to mate with spayed female



## brutis and miep (May 14, 2006)

About a month ago, I placed a thread about my new cat Brutis. He's doing great. He gets along very well with my female Miep. Both are fixed, but lately Brutis has been "mounting" Miep. She growls at him, he gets off then trys to cuddle (kind-of like spooning if you know what that means). Miep puts up with the cuddling, but she prefers to play.

I don't see any harm in them "making-out," as I call it, because they are both fixed, but is this normal behavior for a nuetered male? Will a male do this to a female even when he's fixed?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Yes, some go through the motions, even though they're neutered, and sometimes not even with the opposite gender. 8O

It might be just a phase he's going through for a while.


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

Oh that's really common. Don't worry about that.

One of my spayed female tries to mount her spayed sister all the time during rough play. That has nothing to do with sex. :wink:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

My neutered male tried to mate with one of my females when she went into heat a couple of weeks before her spay appointment. He also tries to mate with stuffed animals, fleece jackets, etc. -- whatever is fuzzy and available :lol:


----------



## brutis and miep (May 14, 2006)

Thanks for your quick responses guys. It's good to know I don't have a pervert. LOL


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

brutis and miep said:


> Thanks for your quick responses guys. It's good to know I don't have a pervert. LOL


Pervert cats are the best cats! :lol:


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

I have one cat Milo that "mounts" my cat Simon. One time my beloved cat Blackie, try mating with my beloved cat Bibi, a stray I recently rescued and she was in season (she was spayed right after her heat) Anyway he mounted her..BACKWARDS! That cat wasn't all there anyway geeze I miss his antics!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

brutis and miep said:


> Thanks for your quick responses guys. It's good to know I don't have a pervert. LOL


 :lol: :lol:


----------

